# Do your dogs have middle names or am I a weirdo?



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

My dogs have middle names and ridiculous nicknames. Some of them even have their own songs and stupid personas that I made up when I was bored. Haha. They each have a different voice that I use when I'm "mimicking" them or talking to them. Weirdo, right?

For example, Maggie is Maggie May. Her nicknames are Tiny, Tinosaur, Smallio Dog, Maggie Smalls, Tinacious D. 

Guinness is Guinness Bean aka Big Doof, Doofaroni, Doofy Dog, Deputy Doofy, Bean Banean, Neaner, Beanus. She would have a cheesy 70s tv show in which she was a deputy who takes down crooks. There is a theme song for this show, and thank goodness I'm unable to share it with you guys. LOL. 

Romeo's middle name is Dino. Clearly he's Italian. His nicknames are Pepperomeo, Rome Dome, Roman, Womeo, Man Boy, Puppy Mans, Puffy Dog. His dream is to open a pizzeria called "Pepperomeo's Pizzeria". This all came about when I discovered that he goes crazy when he sees, smells or hears the word "Pizza"!

Frankie's full name is Francis Marie. I don't know why, it just sort of happened. Her nicknames are Frankie, France, Frank the Tank, Squish, Squishy, Squish Dog, Squish Face, Face, Facey, Brindle Butt, Brindle Dog. She "smiles" when she's excited and her face squishes up, which is how she got most of those nicknames. 

Brooke-Lynn doesn't have a middle name because it's hyphenated. That's my excuse. Her nicknames are Little Doof, Puppy Doodles, Puppin Doodle Dog, Puppin Doodle Doof, Pupperoni, Pupperton, Easter Bunny, Bunny Wabbit. There are allll kinds of stupid "games" and songs for Brooke that, again, I'm SO glad I can't show you guys over the Internet. 

So now that you guys know how freaking strange I am, does anyone else do crap like this with their dogs or am I the only idiot here with way too much time on my hands?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think anyone who thinks you are dumb for doing this can go to....


I don't personally have middle names for my guys. 

But you're doing this obviously because you love your Dogs immensely, Rachel...and its a personal thing for you. 

I think its great.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes my dogs have middle names

Zoey-Zoey Marie nicknames Zo Zo, Zoey Princess, Zoom Zoom Zoey

Shellie-Shellie Bean Nicknames: Shellie Bean, *******, Beanie Baby, Shell Bells

Georgie-Georgie Porgie, Nicknames George Georgie, Porgie

Ziva-Ziva Diva Nicknames: Z, Ziva Diva, ZSweets, ZZ


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha :smile: thank you, Kevin! It's true that I do it because I love them so much. And I get a huge kick out of seeing their expressions when I do these silly things with them, like sing the "Deputy Doofy" song to Guinness! She gets so excited and starts doing her doofy moves, which I call "The Croissant" and "The Buckin' Bronco". Too adorable for words.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Yes my dogs have middle names
> 
> Zoey-Zoey Marie nicknames Zo Zo, Zoey Princess, Zoom Zoom Zoey
> 
> ...


Awww, I love them! Bean is a great middle name! :wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I should add that my little Beagle...gets all revved up when I get into play mode...her little butt moves a thousand miles/hour and she starts going nuts all over the house. You do this little Dance in front of her and its almost like she starts rockin' right along w/ you... anyone who has a Beagle might know what I'm talking about-they are really excitable Dogs and they just start jazzin it up. 

funny. they all have their own personalities.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha! Maybe you should name this little move she does! Maggie does something like this and I call it "trailblazing"!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha our dogs have nickname/middle name combos.

Jack is Jacques Nublet (Jack Nooblet)
and Flip is Phillipe Pontouff (Remember the imaginary kangaroo from _Chocolat_?

We are dorks and that is ok!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha, love it! 

Nobody has goofy songs or anything??? Come on, guys! Spill!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah, wow. Rachel you are really weird......

Just kidding!!! :biggrin: I do the exact same thing!

My rottie (that we lost back in Jan.) was such a goof! His name was Kodi. His nick names were Koda Coo, Kodi Bear, and Big Bear. His song was "Big Bear". It's on the movie Super Troopers. It goes "It's big bear, he's mean and tuff, it's big bear, he takes no gruff, it's big bear"! I used to sing it to him all the time....

Lucky's nick names are Lucka Loo, Lucks, Lug Chug. She actually has a made up song by me...lol.

Duncan's nick names are Dunk, Dunks, Dunkie Doo, Dunksers, Dunka. He also has a song that is made up by me. Duncan actually has a movie quote too. I think it's from a Crocodile Dundee movie. He says "I don't need a gun, I've gotta dunk".

So....yeah....Rachel...you are really weird. I have no idea what your talking about....:wink::biggrin:


----------



## trooperchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine have middle names but more as a joke lol

Guinness is Guinness Stout aka big boy, stinky
Thor is Thor skull crusher aka baby boy

Guinness is my Lab mix and Thor is a small breed mix (we have no clue what he is)


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Henry is Henny boo
Millie is Millie moo


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Ah, wow. Rachel you are really weird......
> 
> Just kidding!!! I do the exact same thing!
> 
> ...


Hahaha :biggrin: I wish I could hear the songs! So glad I'm not the only, eh...."colorful" person here!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't know if I would call them middle names; but ALL of my dogs have nicknames.
Zeus, my Rottie who died last year was really big, so his nick name was Big Face, he also was known as Zeusmiester, and Zeus Von Volskwagen!

Shelby our little boston is really little so hers is Mini Cricket, we also call her Monkey, or MonkeyDunky, cuz she kinda looks like one.

Bonzi the corgi goes by Bonzerelli, Relli for short, or Fonzi Bonz.

Khan has just been inducted into the nickname group. It took me a while to come up with something other than Big Goof Ball; but he now is known as Mr. Big Lips!!

Oh and Rachel, just so you know I'm Purple!!! :biggrin::wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have middle names for Aspen, just nicknames. He's my Big Boy, Big Butt, Fluffy Butt, Silly McBilly, Handsome, and my fave: he's my Cutie Patootie!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You are not alone lol. My dogs don't really have middle names though. Abbie has a "full" name...










I even put it on her nametag:










Her nicknames consist of: Hound, Doodle, Doodlebug, Abba, Abasnail...

And I sing songs to her, they are just usually ones I make up at the moment.

Murphy has no nickname, just another full fancy name lol.










Sir Murphy Chunkerton is his name. He's also called Murph (most of the time), Murphman, Chunk, ChunkChunk, Tater, Sezzy Man, Nugget...

And Irma does have a fancy registered name (Irma She's the Lady) hahaha (so the opposite, so NOT a lady), but I call her Irm, Irmy, IRRRRRRRRRRRRMA, Wormy, and mostly just Goat cause she jumps and climbs everything, and likes to eat/shred papers.










One of our current frenchie puppies is named Yummy and I do like to sing to him that song that goes "Yummy yummy yummy I got love in my tummy". So whenever I see him I just start singing that to him lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, I love this forum! You guys are all great!

And I LLLLOVE "Sir Murphy Chunkerton"! I call my cat Meatball "Chunkerton" all the time!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Khan said:


> Oh and Rachel, just so you know I'm Purple!!! :biggrin::wink:


Hahaha, that's the spirit!! I'm red polka dotted! Or striped like a ring tailed lemur's tail. Wouldn't it be fun if people had tails? I'd definitely want a lemur tail. Or a big fluffy fox tail. 

Purple is a weird word.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

of course you're not crazy...that would mean we all are:

bubba - bubba lucia, bubbalicious, bubbino, pugabubba, bubbaloo, hubba bubba

malia - malia mo, who is dis is, malia pitty girl, mo mo

and those are just the ones i can remember at 7 a.m......


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

No middle names but nick names! I have cute nick names for them when they are cute~~ and *cough cough* uncute nickenames for them when they are not so darn cute LOL!:biggrin: Gee that applys to my kids also( OH, but let me clarify ~my kids do have middle names) heehee!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Hahaha, that's the spirit!! I'm red polka dotted! Or striped like a ring tailed lemur's tail. Wouldn't it be fun if people had tails? I'd definitely want a lemur tail. Or a big fluffy fox tail.
> 
> Purple is a weird word.


Uhhh.. needless to say, I was on pain meds for my back last night. Wow. Hahaha.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania is any and ALL combinations of the following:

Ania Ponya
Ponny
Ponny pon
Ponny wonny

Anster
Monster
Ponster
Wanster
Flonster
Shonster

Pookie poo
Missy Moo
Fruffy Froo

And yes, I use very long combinations of all of them on a very regular basis.

I sing "You Are My Sunshine" to her with other words substituted in. For example: "You are my Anster, my only Monster, you make me haPEE when you just lay (with me in bed spooning). You'll never know Pon, how much I love you, please don't take my Ponster away (cuz I'll beat you down)."

I'm a dork. But it looks like I'm in good company. :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*No you're not weird*

Chumlee: Chum Chum Chumaroo, Chumster, Chum, Sir Chum A LOT, "Two Buck Chum," middle name is Hassle!

Shorty: Miss Shorty B too Good, Shorty Girl, Miss Shortcut Shorty


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I still haven't given Spike a middle name. Mainly because everything sounds weird between Spike and my last name. All other pets, either past or present, have a middle name. But Spike has _plenty_ of nicknames. Too many to list. One time when I was on pain meds I called him cookie blossom. I have no idea where it came from. Probably the pain meds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie's 'show' name is Mollie the Moron. That, or shxthead. People tend to look at me sideways so I have to tell them thats its not what you say, its the way you say it. Right?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ted for Teddy, Rye for Riley.

I call him Rye a lot. My husband says it RILEY! LOL.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> My dogs have middle names and ridiculous nicknames. Some of them even have their own songs and stupid personas that I made up when I was bored. Haha. They each have a different voice that I use when I'm "mimicking" them or talking to them. Weirdo, right?
> 
> For example, Maggie is Maggie May. Her nicknames are Tiny, Tinosaur, Smallio Dog, Maggie Smalls, Tinacious D.
> 
> ...


LOL! Your a weirdo.... But then again, so aren't most of the rest of us one this forum!!! :biggrin:  :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hahaha! I can live with that :tongue:


----------

